# First project with the lp500



## dp75 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi folks,
I'm on my first project with the Airlessco lp500.
I began spraying with the 517 stock tip, with a 20" prune extension, the result was quite good for a beginner.
Then I switched to the FFT 412 with the RAC X guar to have a better finish coating.
I sprayed for a while and all went really well, then I had a break. When I got back spraying again
a leak began to appear at the gun- prune extension joint.
I checked several times the coupling, the seal seems to be in the recess, I drained the hose and cleaned up all the RAC guard, the tip, and the extention, but it continued leaking while spraying. 
What could have been happened? ...might the seal has been damaged?

Your contribution will been really appreciated!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Sometimes they just leak no matter what you do. What I do with the extensions is just add an extra gasket. You don't have to tighten the extension as much, and for me anyway, it prevents leaks.


----------



## dp75 (Feb 27, 2015)

Understood! Do you add the graco teflon gasket for the extension or a common rub gasket? Thanks!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Many times you have to get two wrenches and crank down getting it really tight. I haven't tried adding a gasket, I think the Teflon one just gets loose though out the day.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Tighten 'er up. we use 2 pair decent size channellock pliers and crank away. Give it all you got. In my experience, the worst thing you can do is clean tip guards/extensions. Let the crusty buildup be your seal.

Yes we clean the area around tip on the tip guard, but never where the plastic meets metal on the outside. For some reason, they love to leak. But once you get some crusty buildup it stops. Weird but true.

Also, on extensions do not clean your threads. Same theory as above, the buildup acts similar to thread tape and seals it up.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I keep a couple extra rubbers around that I switch between extensions when I'm using them. I try not to have to torque them down too hard, just makes them harder to take off. 

Same principal can work with water hoses for house washing. An extra rubber can help seal stubborn hose connections without having to torque the bejesus out of them.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I keep a couple extra rubbers around that I switch between extensions when I'm using them. I try not to have to torque them down too hard, just makes them harder to take off.
> 
> Same principal can work with water hoses for house washing. An extra rubber can help seal stubborn hose connections without having to torque the bejesus out of them.


I keep an extra rubber in my wallet. You just never know when you'll need it. :whistling2:


----------



## dp75 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks Guys for your attention! I'll follow your instructions!..another thing I wanna ask: when the manifold filter is it supposed to be serviced?...and where is it located on the stand unit?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

There probably isn't one. None of my 540s have filters.


----------



## dp75 (Feb 27, 2015)

straight_lines said:


> There probably isn't one. None of my 540s have filters.


That's weird, the seller sent me one spare big filter, that on the manual it's supposed to be the manifold filter! I'll drop him a message to know something about it.


----------



## dp75 (Feb 27, 2015)

straight_lines said:


> There probably isn't one. None of my 540s have filters.


There isn't a standard manifold filter, but could be added as an optional!


----------

